# Im just curious, what are you doing to keep your Rx's in order?  Do you mix pills?



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you mix pills in a weekly container, do you just take them out the pill bottle and if you do how do you remember to took your pill for that time of the day.  Do you keep a log?


----------

